# Mercedes Plans to Offer At Least 10 Electric Hybrid Models by 2017



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Mercedes Benz S500 Plug-in Hybrid is only the first of a planned launch of multiple models of grid-charged hybrid luxury cars.

More...


----------

